# معلومات عن البحر الميت



## mnssa (14 يونيو 2009)

معلومات عن البحر الميت 

في اخفض بقعة في العالم تحت سطح البحر، يقع وادي الأردن والذي يتوسطه البحر الميت ، مشكلاً مشهداً طبيعياً لا مثيل له، وعلى حافة الوادي تأخذ الأرض بالإرتفاع غرباً مكونةً سلسلة مرتفعات جبلية من ابرزها مرتفعات القدس وشرقاً تقع مرتفعات البلقاء وهضاب السلط.
ما بين السلسلتين الجبليتين عند وادي الأردن من الشمال إلى الجنوب يخترقه نهر الأردن هذا النهر المقدس الذي ينشر الخصب والحياة والجمال بما يمتاز به من مناخ دافئ في فصل الشتاء ويعتبر سلة غداء للاردن وقد شهد حقبة حضارات وقامت مدن شهيرة عبر التاريخ ورد ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس كسدوم وعامورة وادما وزوار وغيرها من المدن.

لا بد لزائر البحر الميت ان تتكامل متعته مع زيارة شاطئ العقبة الذهبي المطل على البحر الأحمر حيث الدفء والهدوء والجمال عبر مشاهدة الأحياء البحرية النادرة ومستعمرات المرجان الجميلة التي لا مثيل لها في العالم. ان الجمع بين زيارة البحر الميت وشاطئ العقبة يحقق للزائر متعة لا مثيل لها بمنظرها حيث المغامرة المدهشة بممارسة عملية الغوص، او العوم بسهولة فوق مياه البحرالميت شديدة الملوحة.
منتجعات صحية متكاملة في البحر الميت

لايوجد في العالم كله سطح مائي يشبه البحر الميت من حيث انخفاضه عن سطح البحر ومياهه الشديدة الملوحة رغم انها تتغذى على مياه نهر الأردن العذبة. واذا كانت تسمية هذا البحر بالميت لتعذر وجود الكائنات الحية فيه فأنه بحر حي وغني بالأملاح والمعادن والتي تشكل ثروة هائلة يمكن الإستفادة منها في مجالات متعددة سواء في الصناعة أو مجالي الطب والعلاج، حيث تعتبر مياه البحر الميت الغنية بالأملاح والطين المستخرج منه علاجاً ناجحاً للعديد من الأمراض الجلدية، إلى جانب سهولة السباحة فيه نظراً لإرتفاع نسبة الملوحة في مياهه حيث لا يحتاج الأنسان إلى إلمام بفنون السباحة اذ يستطيع المرء ان يستلقي على ظهره ويترك مياه البحر الميت تحمله دون عناء وذلك لملوحتة شديدة الارتفاع 

يعد هذا المنتج الفريد من نوعه قبلة انظار الباحثين عن الهدوء والجمال والعلاج منذ فجر التاريخ فقد عرفت مياهه شخصيات تاريخية شهيرة كهيرودس العظيم وكيلوبترا الملكة الفرعونية الجميلة وغيرهم من السلاطين والحكام والأباطرة والملوك. وما زال يجتذب سنوياً الآف الأفواج من الزائرين المحليين والأجانب الباحثين عن العلاج والجمال والهدوء والدفء نظراً لمياهه الدافئة والغنية بأملاح الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والبرومين والمنغنيز إلى جانب شبكة من الطرق الحديثة والعديد من الفنادق الراقية التي تنتشر على شاطئه الشرقي والتي تقدم خدمات فندقية عالية المستوى علاوة على الأستراحات واماكن الترفيه والرمال النظيفة، وقد نال البحر الميت شهرة عالمية حيث تعتبر فنادقه مكاناً مثالياً لعقد الإجتماعات والمؤتمرات والندوات المحلية والإقليمية والدولية .
على بعد كيلومترين من فنادق البحر الميت يقع شاطئ عمان السياحي حيث يتوفر فيه احواض للسباحة وعرف لتبديل الملابس واماكن للتنزه يمكن ان يرتادها الزةار غير الراغبين بالأستفادة من خدمات المنتجعات و الفنادق حيث يحظون بخدمات ممتازة مقابل رسوم قليلة كما أنه يعتبر مكاناً مثالياً لإقامة الحفلات والمناسبات الخاصة.
وعلى الأرض الأردنية تقع الكثير من الآماكن المقدسة فالى الشرق من نهر الأردن، يقع المغطس في منطقة وادي الخرار التي سميت قديماً ببيت عنيا. وهناك اعتمد السيد المسيح في نهر الاردن ، ويعلن من خلال هذا المكان بداية رسالته للبشرية. وقد كشفت الحفريات في المنطقة آثار كنيسة بيزنطية كانت قد بنيت في عهد الامبراطور آناستاسيوس، كما يوجد في المكان عدة آبار للماء وبرك يعتقد ان المسيحيين الأوائل استخدموها في طقوس جماعية للعماد. وقد قامت دائرة الآثار العامة بترميم الموقع الذي زارة قداسة البابا يوحبا بولس الثاني وأعلنه مكاناً للحج المسيحي في العالم مع أربعة مواقع أخرى في الأردن هي: قلعة مكاور، جبل نيبو، مزار سيدة الجبل في عنجرة، مزار النبي إيليا في منطقة خربة الوهادنة.

تم إكتشاف المزايا العلاجية لمياه وطين البحر الميت قبل حوالي (2000) سنة منذ ايام هيرودوس الكبير

البحر الميت اخفض بقعة عن سطح البحر في العالم، يبلغ طوله 80 كم وعرضه (14 كم) يبدو من الجهة الشمالية اعرض واعمق حيث اعمق نقطة تصل الى 430 م اما الخليج الجنوبي فهو اضيق وضحل يكاد يبلغ عمقه (4 امتار) 
يظهر البحر الميت كبحر خال من الحياة الحيوانية والطحالب، ولكنه يحتوي كماً هائلاً من الأملاح والمعادن الغنية العناصر المتعددة المفيدة 


كنت اتمنى وضع صور عن البحر لاكن 
لااعرف كيف وضعها  وشكرا


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

*مشاهد للبحر الميت- الاردن ​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

*مرسي mnssa
على الشرح الممتع عن البحر الميت ..​*


> كنت اتمنى وضع صور عن البحر لاكن
> لااعرف كيف وضعها وشكرا



*لقد اضفتها من بعد اذنك

الرب يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

ميررررررسى ليك على المعلومات الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مشاهد للبحر الميت- الاردن ​*


 
ايه الحلاوه دى 

ده احلا من مطروح مليوووووووووووووووووون مره 

ميرررررسى روز على الصور ​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ايه الحلاوه دى
> 
> ده احلا من مطروح مليوووووووووووووووووون مره
> 
> ميرررررسى روز على الصور ​


*

لا شكر على واجب يا كوكو  ​*


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك معلومات جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى ليك
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## sara A (15 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومناظر خلابة*
*ميرسى mnssa*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## mnssa (15 يونيو 2009)

شكر على  مروركم الكريم 
وعلى عبارات الشكر  
انا زرت البحر ونهر الاردن  
شئ رائع  
 ومرسي للاخت روز على هذه الصوره الجمليه


----------



## كوك (16 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على العملومه*_
_*وتسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

صورة لاحد الفنادق على البحر الميت

وشكرا منسى
على المعلومات الرائعة
وشكرا ريد روز 
على الاضافة الرائعة
ودمتم بود​


----------



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2009)

mnssa قال:


> شكر على  مروركم الكريم
> وعلى عبارات الشكر
> انا زرت البحر ونهر الاردن
> شئ رائع
> ومرسي للاخت روز على هذه الصوره الجمليه


*لا شكر على واجب  mnssa 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع ومعلومات ارووووووع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك

مرسي يا روز على الصور الجميلة​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

